# If somebody spit in your face?



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe they just don't like how you look. Or you were having an argument .
Somebody spitting in my face would make me furious.
Sounds like a silly question.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Maybe they just don't like how you look. Or you were having an argument .
> Somebody spitting in my face would make me furious.
> Sounds like a silly question.


In my almost 30 yrs. of LE service, that happened to me more than once.....and I do mean more than once.

And......I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Have them arrested it's called assault.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> In my almost 30 yrs. of LE service, that happened to me more than once.....and I do mean more than once.
> 
> And......I'm going to leave it at that.


YUP!! Me 2!!


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

OK, what I am reading between the lines here is this: if I spit into the face of an LEO, I can expect to be beaten, arrested, incarcerated, humiliated, stolen from (in that going through the legal system can be very expensive) and potentially be forever after marked as a criminal thus curtailing my rights, while if I spit into John Q. Public's face he can summon an LEO who more likely than not will ask John Q why he is overreacting about being spit upon. Is that about right? Or have I just been watching too many "bad cop" videos on YouTube? I don't mean to be disrespectful to the decent LEOs out there, but the veiled meaning here is that spitting on an LEO gets you a beat down.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally, in today's society I'd be very worried about contracting some sort of vile disease like, say, AIDS. Consequently I'd make every effort to maintain the body for careful scientific examination at some later date. You know: Just like the doctors always recommend the victim should do after suffering a bite from a wild animal or reptile.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

They'd likely have a Louisville Slugger directed back at them in short order. Low life's that resort to such tactics deserve the least of my respect and the brunt of my wrath.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

If I was carrying....then I would get out of there as fast as possible. It ain't worth prison. Things could easily get out of hand.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Gruesome said:


> OK, what I am reading between the lines here is this: if I spit into the face of an LEO, I can expect to be beaten, arrested, incarcerated, humiliated, stolen from (in that going through the legal system can be very expensive) and potentially be forever after marked as a criminal thus curtailing my rights, while if I spit into John Q. Public's face he can summon an LEO who more likely than not will ask John Q why he is overreacting about being spit upon. Is that about right? Or have I just been watching too many "bad cop" videos on YouTube? I don't mean to be disrespectful to the decent LEOs out there, but the veiled meaning here is that spitting on an LEO gets you a beat down.


I'm going to respond w/o detailing my own experiences.

If you spit into the face of a cop, two things may happen. (1) He may strike you back, and while doing so, will put his job / career on the line. (2) He won't strike you back, but most likely will show you the quickest way to the ground, and you will be arrested for assault and go to jail.

A fellow police officer I knew had someone spit in his face. "John" instinctively struck back, striking the guy in the face. Long story made short, the offender was charged and went to jail, but it cost John his job. He was a good cop, was pro-active and did his job well. But, he lost his cool and it was an expensive reaction to a stupid act that someone did. A lawsuit did develop, but was dropped, once John resigned from the force.

When it comes to one citizen spitting in the face of another, chances are, someone is going to get hurt. Who gets the worse or a beat-down remains to be seen. When LE arrives on the scene, things will get sorted out, and one or maybe both will be cited or go to jail, depending upon the circumstances.

In this day and age of most everyone having a recording device (camera) in their possession, and cops with cameras on them as well, you really need to have a good head on your shoulders when you deal with the public. Everything now, is documentation, documentation, documentation. Everyone wants to sue everyone for anything.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

It's called assault and it is an arrest able offence. No one should put up with that, No one. It doesn't matter if you're an LEO or not and no one is getting beaten or blah, blah blah unless they want to resist arrest after spitting in your face...and by the way you can arrest them as a non LEO as well.

It's all up to how you want to handle it. Personally...you spit in my face or even on me and we're not at a Greek wedding....you're going to jail.



Gruesome said:


> OK, what I am reading between the lines here is this: if I spit into the face of an LEO, I can expect to be beaten, arrested, incarcerated, humiliated, stolen from (in that going through the legal system can be very expensive) and potentially be forever after marked as a criminal thus curtailing my rights, while if I spit into John Q. Public's face he can summon an LEO who more likely than not will ask John Q why he is overreacting about being spit upon. Is that about right? Or have I just been watching too many "bad cop" videos on YouTube? I don't mean to be disrespectful to the decent LEOs out there, but the veiled meaning here is that spitting on an LEO gets you a beat down.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I ...... A fellow police officer I knew had someone spit in his face. "John" instinctively struck back, striking the guy in the face. Long story made short, the offender was charged and went to jail, but it cost John his job. He was a good cop, was pro-active and did his job well. But, he lost his cool and it was an expensive reaction to a stupid act that someone did. A lawsuit did develop, but was dropped, once John resigned from the force. ......


Question: Would John have, still, lost his job in a moral society?

Personally, I really would, 'go through mental Hell' if someone were to spit on me. I've been around dying people with AIDS; and, truthfully, I was terrified of any interpersonal action with them. (I was, also, very considerate of their plight; and, even, spent more than a little of my own money on a few of them; BUT close interaction I did NOT want.)

John didn't lose his job because of a, 'stupid act' someone did. Just the opposite actually. What happened to John was obscene, vile, and beyond the civilized norms by which educated people usually live. There are some things you just don't do: Defecating along the roadside, beating innocent strangers for, 'kicks 'n giggles', and spitting on people are among the normal societal taboos.

America has lost its, 'moral compass'; and THAT is, 'Why' John lost his job. Wherever John is now, whatever he's doing, at least he isn't being spit on. God bless the man!


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

pic said:


> Maybe they just don't like how you look. Or you were having an argument .
> Somebody spitting in my face would make me furious.
> Sounds like a silly question.


Is there a question there?

Just a statement. OK, it would make you furious.

Getting furious is an emotion. You control your emotions, You turn them on, You can turn them off. Other people, like the person that spit in Your face, don't make You furious, You make Yourself furious as an emotional reaction to what they did.

Now a question for You. What do You do when You get furious? It's Your choice.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

neorebel said:


> Have them arrested it's called assault.


Now that, is a rational, non-emotional response.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Glock Doctor said:


> Question: Would John have, still, lost his job in a moral society?
> 
> Personally, I really would, 'go through mental Hell' if someone were to spit on me. I've been around dying people with AIDS; and, truthfully, I was terrified of any interpersonal action with them. (I was, also, very considerate of their plight; and, even, spent more than a little of my own money on a few of them; BUT close interaction I did NOT want.)
> 
> ...


You are right, about America losing it's moral compass. But, the really bad thing is, it's not getting any better. It gets worse by the year.

A career in LE has always been about control, pertaining to yourself as an officer, and the person you are dealing with. The situation needs to be under control at all times.

I go back far enough, that I could be thought of as participating in old school policing. For me, it worked out quite well. I've always been a _hands-on type_, when it came to policing. Going one on one wasn't a deal breaker for me.

In this day and age, seems like most cops want technology to do their job for them. Heaven forbid, they should get their knuckles bloody, or have to roll around on the ground with someone. I'm not saying all cops, but a good percentage of them. The Rodney King incident comes to mind. Cops standing around, taking shots at the guy with batons. Obviously, I have mixed emotions as to how it was handled.

A career in LE brings many challenges and demands, that the average person will never experience. I've seen many, many cops burn-out after a few years on the job. It can also be hard on the spouses and children in various ways.

BTW.....I keep in touch with "John" from time to time. He's doing fine. He's actually glad that he got out of LE and into a more lucrative career.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Bhoffman said:


> Is there a question there?
> 
> Just a statement. OK, it would make you furious.
> 
> ...


I would most likely empty my can of mace into his direction . Depending on where we were,I would not want to mace innocent others or myself.

Is a slap in the face any different then a spit in the face?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

OGCJason said:


> They'd likely have a Louisville Slugger directed back at them in short order. Low life's that resort to such tactics deserve the least of my respect and the brunt of my wrath.


Lol,:anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Case study: Texas, United States – HIV-positive saliva as a 'deadly weapon.2 In May 2008, a 42 year-old African-American homeless man living with HIV was sentenced to 35 years in prison by a Dallas court. His 'crime' was to spit at a police officer whilst stating that he was HIV-positive during his 2006 arrest for being drunk and disorderly. One of the reasons for the man's extremely long prison sentence was that he had done this several times before. The other reason was that the jury found that – despite scientific evidence presented to the court regarding the impossibility of infection through saliva – he had intended to harm the policeman using his saliva as a deadly weapon


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Happened to me once.... while tending bar in my own tavern. (20 YRS. AGO)
I retaliated with some super...Raid ....wasp spray. back to business in about a 1/2 hour. Exhaust fan did not work very well.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Raid ....wasp spray...nasty stuff! Expandable baton time!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would use Cold Steel Inferno or Wildfire pepper spray and see who fluids hurt worse.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Garyshome said:


> Raid ....wasp spray...nasty stuff! Expandable baton time!


I used to own a collapsible ASP baton. It was, unquestionably, a, 'less than lethal' weapon that never really seemed to hit all that hard. When it was finally stolen from my vehicle I was more annoyed over having my side window smashed than I was about losing that collapsible baton.

(It was quite durable and nicely made, though. There was just never any real, 'punch' to it! Sure, it stung when you got hit; but didn't even come close to incapacitating like, say, a, 'Louisville Slugger' can do with even a light stroke.)

As for wasp spray? I'm glad it's never caught on with, 'all the wrong people'. Personally, I'd rate wasp spray's immediate effects on the head and face as being (I'm taking my best guess, here.) quite painful and debilitating; and its potentially carcinogenic aftereffects as right up there with contaminated spittle.



shaolin said:


> I would use Cold Steel Inferno or Wildfire pepper spray and see who fluids hurt worse.


I've long thought that Fox Labs made the most potent pepper spray. Am I mistaken?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I retired, my Monadnock PR-24 Collapsible Baton retired with me. I keep it in my pick-up, in the driver-side door panel pocket. 

It fits there like it was made for it.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Glock Doctor said:


> I used to own a collapsible ASP baton. It was, unquestionably, a, 'less than lethal' weapon that never really seemed to hit all that hard. When it was finally stolen from my vehicle I was more annoyed over having my side window smashed than I was about losing that collapsible baton.
> 
> (It was quite durable and nicely made, though. There was just never any real, 'punch' to it! Sure, it stung when you got hit; but didn't even come close to incapacitating like, say, a, 'Louisville Slugger' can do with even a light stroke.)
> 
> ...


Fox is really good and I have used both but Cold Steel has black pepper that makes breathing very hard and now they got WildFire Spray that is 18% OC and 3 million on the scale. Fox is 5.3 million but in using both I found that it takes about 2 to 3 seconds for the fox to work. True they can't see but the pain doesn't set in right away. I sprayed someone with the cold steel and they shut down right away. If the wildfire is 1/3 more potent then I am sure it will work the best. Youtube the videos on people being sprayed; heck I submitted one of them.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

If somebody spit in my face,,,,I would BOX the schit out of them! 

Plain and simple.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> If somebody spit in my face,,,,I would BOX the schit out of them!
> 
> Plain and simple.


Usual reaction if you're not in uniform, wearing a badge, and trying to keep the peace.

A whole other situation if you are.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I would never be a cop! I cant deal with stupid people.........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> I would never be a cop! I cant deal with stupid people.........


Just so you know, not all were stupid. Many were "pillars of society", such as college professors, business owners, govt. officials, moms and dads, and on and on.

What they did have in common, were that they were human. When you're human, you find there's a lot of room for mistake.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> I would never be a cop! I cant deal with stupid people.........


Whattya mean you can't deal with stupid people??!!!!
You live on the planet EARTH , don't you. 
You have kids??
Forgot my smiley face. :smt033


----------

